
‘Buy Bitcoin’ Overtakes ‘Buy Gold’ as Online Search Phrase - angpappas
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2017-11-07/bitcoin-rally-is-eroding-gold-s-appeal-top-online-vaulter-says
======
lkurusa
What always strikes me about Bitcoin is the fact that most people don't buy it
because they want to spend it. They buy it because they speculate that the
price of $BTC will increase. In my view, this effectively makes Bitcoin the
most prominent example of an economic bubble.

~~~
nxsynonym
and?

Every time a bitcoin article is posted, this is among the top comments. I get
it - economic bubbles are bad.

Can we get some deeper critical thinking, rather than just parroting the most
popular FUD position?

If this makes Bitcoin the shining example of a economic bubble, what does that
mean? Who will it affect? Why is it worth pointing out every time? Are you
trying to warn people from "investing", or just trying to prove an assumption?

Discussions will continue to go in circles of "it's a bubble!" and "everyone
invest now!" until someone can bring something to the discussion table other
than the most-popular buzz words.

------
bitxbitxbitcoin
It's about time!

